
Ask HN: Best blogging platform? - fabiandesimone
I know this questions comes every now and then, but I'm curious to know what your thoughts are in terms of starting a blog (personal or for your startup) which platform would you choose.
======
prehnra
The best blogging platform is the one you'll use. It sounds silly, but what it
means is forget about any that take a bunch of time to set up or maintain.

I think fully hosted solutions are great because you can spend basically zero
time setting up and maintaining backend. Wordpress hosting is good.
Squarespace also has a pretty slick solution.

------
benwerd
I have no complaints with the open source self-hosted WordPress. You see the
benefits of a great platform, together with the benefit of owning and
controlling your site.

------
Jun8
Metaadvice: Minimize the backroom work (coding the site, hosting issues, etc.
etc.) and focus on writing great content.

A minimal answer would be:

If you're not well-versed coding-wise: Wordpress If you are: server static
pages, e.g. from S3, using Octopress.

~~~
3am_hackernews
Any suggestions for a simple blog with basic html? (for e.g the way paul
graham has it.)

~~~
Jun8
Then, I would use the latter option.

------
adrianwaj
I've found blogger.com a little faster than wordpress.com and the latest UI is
quite good. You can also put a domain on it for no charge (unlike wordpress.)

------
runjake
WordPress is still king.

Tumblr _may_ work for your goals.

Jekyll, if you want to get your hands dirty, make it fast, light, and secure.
But it takes your time away from writing content.

------
kaipakartik
I like blogger no complaints and you get a lot for free

------
tectonic
For the dev team, Octopress may work well.

------
potomushto
jekyllbootstrap.com is my choice. It uses Github as a hosting platfrom.

~~~
eknuth
Jekyll just generates static html, so you can host it anywhere.

Honestly, this is the best suggestion, here. You can build anything you want
with jekyll and never have to worry about stupid mysql/php crap ever again.

